
Facebook Said to Create Censorship Tool to Get Back into China - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/22/technology/facebook-censorship-tool-china.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0
======
kafkaesq
_The social network has quietly developed software to suppress posts from
appearing in people’s news feeds in specific geographic areas, according to
three current and former Facebook employees, who asked for anonymity because
the tool is confidential. The feature was created to help Facebook get into
China, a market where the social network has been blocked, these people said.
Mr. Zuckerberg has supported and defended the effort, the people added._

Exactly what we should expect of him, given his track record with
authoritarian regimes thus far.

At least it's plain to see now what his idea of a "more open and connected"
world really means.

------
kapitza
What's great is that they can use the same exact tool in the US, to weed out
"fake news"!

It's like the end of _Animal Farm_. Only more perfect...

------
jayajay
In China, two buttons need to be pressed at _exactly_ the same time in order
to launch China's backup Dystopian Idea-Holocaust.

Mark Zuckerberg, being the serial larcenist he is, flew to China, stole one of
these buttons, and replaced Xi Jinping's alarm clock with the other button.

